# Tonya Elliot



## susiQ (May 4, 2002)

Do you guys know her?????  Supposedly she was like 200 lbs. and now she is a fitness chick....she has a website but I haven't really checked it out.  I kinda got depressed thinking wow she was that overweight and now look at her, when here I am and I don't have that much to lose.  I suck...


----------



## Pitboss (May 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by susiQ *_
> Do you guys know her?????  Supposedly she was like 200 lbs. and now she is a fitness chick....she has a website but I haven't really checked it out.  I kinda got depressed thinking wow she was that overweight and now look at her, when here I am and I don't have that much to lose.  I suck...



Not sure who she is. But she shouldn't get you depressed. You should be motivated by her. 

Look Susi this stuff, this getting to and staying lean and mean and tight and six packs showing, etc is a way of life. It's a habit really or at least you have to make it a habit.  It's a lot of work to get there, but once you are there it's become second nature and the eating becomes a daily routine, an old habit. 

You first have to really want it. No excusses made, just do it! Nothing happens overnight, especially with one's body. It's a science findign what does and doesn't work for you. Some loseBF faster than others, some can eat whatever they want and still maintain.. and others, most of us have to really learn to count the calories, add up the cardio and hit the gym harder the next day to make up for yesterday. 

Give yourself a goal... a realistic goal! Give yourself enough time to reach that goal. It can something simple that you know you will acheive, like losing 5lbs in a month. Hit the cardio 4 times a week, tighten up on the diet, and lose the 5lbs. It's a simple task and I'd bet you'd lose more and look and feel better. 

Smile sweetie..   or at least send me a topless photo so I can smile for you .. he he

xxx
PB


----------



## susiQ (May 4, 2002)

Whatever am I going to do with you?  You are so silly, but you do make your point.  I am trying.  You know I don't like to wait for results!!!  I want them now!!!!!!!!!  I will try... I still get to eat Ben & Jerry's Peanut Butter Cup icecream for breakfast right?????


----------



## Pitboss (May 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by susiQ *_
> Whatever am I going to do with you?  You are so silly, but you do make your point.  I am trying.  You know I don't like to wait for results!!!  I want them now!!!!!!!!!  I will try... I still get to eat Ben & Jerry's Peanut Butter Cup icecream for breakfast right?????



Yes you may... as long as you promise to have sex first, then ice cream and then 30 minutes on the stepper!!  

Look as bad as it sounds..kill yourself for 2 weeks, maybe 3 weeks. I mean really go at it like you have never done it before. After 3 weeks of a strict diet, w8's and cardio you will see a difference.. hoepfully enough to keep you motivated. 

Don't make me come out there and give you my own personal cardio sessions!!!


----------



## Chalcedony (May 4, 2002)

HAven't heard of her.. but i can tell yout hat i weighed 245 a year ago and now i weigh aprox 190-194


----------



## lina (May 4, 2002)

Hey Susi,

Here is a Tonya with similar stats you described but different last name.  Maybe she got married, or maybe it's not her. But take a look.

http://www.bodychangers.com/tonja_inter.shtml
http://www.biogenicstnt.com/tonja/inspiration.shtml

Yes, I hope pics like this would inspire you.  Her personal website at the bottom of the page will give details.


----------



## w8lifter (May 4, 2002)

Damn PB....good posts!


----------



## bigss75 (May 6, 2002)

Holy sh*t! that lady was fat, now she fine. Boy I thought me dropping 20 pounds was amazing. Just shows how hard work pays off in the end. Ice cream sounds good right now.


----------



## Tank316 (May 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Damn PB....good posts!


a really good one, it must be the cape..


----------



## Preacher (May 7, 2002)

I refuse to think that the woman featured on the official Site ever used to be fat!

Official Tonya Elliot 
Come on!
That would be like saying Arnold was a broomhandle before he started BB.

However, If you check the "Bio" link, you'll see some amazing (if true) footage !!


----------



## lina (May 7, 2002)

Wow, Tonya Elliot looks fantastic! I guess you can find some examples of women who were 200 lbs+ and that have undergone incredible transformations, that now have a bod to die for, look 10-20 years younger, and have improved their health and personal lives!!! More power to them!!!

What about her: http://www.bodychangers.com/pbrown_inter.shtml


----------



## w8lifter (May 7, 2002)

Damn...that is way cool!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 7, 2002)

Which leads me to my question:
How the hell do these girls do that???  I mean, just like the latest Oxygen metamorphasis -- Julia Teachout.   Does Muscle-Tech give them a live in nutritionist and trainer?   Wasssss Uuuupp???

I need *that type* of *assistance!!*


----------



## lina (May 7, 2002)

Yes, it does make you wonder whether some of the gals in the ads have had some kinda professional help. Dunno. I'd imagine since the pics were going to be used to sell the company's prods.

I know that Pam Brown didn't for the first 3 challenges (she did BFL) but for the last part she did have a PT to get her into top shape for the bb contest.


----------



## w8lifter (May 7, 2002)

Just came across this


----------



## ragingbull (May 10, 2002)

good work w8lifter. it this sight cant' motivate, nothing can. good link.


----------



## susiQ (May 11, 2002)

Thanks everyone, I know that this is all supposed to motivate me and stuff, but it actually depresses me more.  I guess I don't want it bad enough... oh well. I think that I am kinda "over it".  I did try working on my body and it doesn't matter.  It doesn't get me anywhere.  It just gets me down more, who cares if I am a size 10 or what if I want to be a size 20 ......whoopdi doo....


----------



## lina (May 12, 2002)

Well, let's take a look at your exercise and nutrition program? How long have you been doing this?

Start little and you'll get there! Don't give up!  

Break your goals into lil' increments, into years, months, weeks, days, heck ....even hours.  "If I can get through this one hour, I'll feel good about myself because I can honor my self-promises"  Slowly hours, will turn into weeks, will turn into months.... We all struggle and it's tough, there are lots of distractions out there...you need to jump back on and get back on track.


----------

